# Railway sleepers



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

What are the best ones for use in the garden. There seem to be various types. Some of them say they are treated with tar ? With dogs and cats which would be the safest to get. Thanks


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*We used the old ones that were treated with creosote. My understanding is, there isn't many places that sell them now. But i may be wrong.*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Personally, I would find somewhere that sells new ones. 

Round here you can pick them up for £19 each.


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

We were going to build a retaining wall from sleepers but it was so expensive for what we wanted to build, as you have to get huge long metal rods to fix them in place. We used these instead. https://www.woodblocx.co.uk/ They were roughly half the price from memory and delivery very quickly. It was amazingly easy to build with them and they have been in place for 5 years now and still look brilliant.


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

We have a retaining wall made from railway sleepers. We were originally going to go with reclaimed creosoted ones but read that they can leach into the soil and not safe around animals or children, so in the end we went for brand new Oak ones. They are untreated but we covered them in clear water protection and they look fab 

One thing I will say is if you're creating a wall, have a careful think about it before putting up. We put some lights and a step in our wall, which you definitely wouldn't be able to do after putting up!!

In progress









Finished (it's now all backfilled and growing a wildflower meadow on top)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We're just having some put into our garden and have gone for the new Oak ones. Definitely didn't want ones which would have tar leaching out if them with pets around.


----------



## Stellabelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Like the woodbloxc thoughts as boyfriend isn't that great at did and we will have to do it ourselves


----------

